# It was not my intent .....



## DocStram (Jan 10, 2009)

Dear IAP Members .....

I recently started a thread entitled "Sometimes I Did All That I Could Do".  The reason for starting it was that after spending the last 2 years laboring over the project ..... it had finally come to fruition.  Being part of the IAP community, I just wanted to share the joy of seeing it in print ... sort of like turning a beautiful pen and then sharing photos with other penturners.

When I first made the post, I was having difficulty uploading the photo of the cover.  I finally gave up trying to upload the file and instead, decided to just take the easy way out and make a link to Amazon where the cover photo could easily be seen.

_It was absolutely NOT my intent_ to post that link as a ploy to try to get any of you to purchase the book. Why on Earth would a penturner want to read a book of inspirational stories about teaching? 

Since that thread was started, a complaint was made accusing me of using the Casual Conversation Forum to try to sell a product.  As moderator of the Product Review Forum, I should have been more careful with my post and not included a link to Amazon. Honestly, at the time, I just never thought that the link would be a problem.  

In response to the complaint and after talking with me, Curtis took the proper action and removed the direct link to Amazon.  He understood the intent of my original post but we both wanted to avoid the appearance of doing anything improper.  

I should also point out that I am not making any personal monetary profit from the sale of the book.  All proceeds .... every last penny from the sales of the book ...... are going directly to my university's scholarship fund.  By the way, I happen to teach at a Baptist affiliated university.  

Thank you for your understanding,
Doc

Link to the book at Amazon <-- added by JEFF


----------



## flyingmelon (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats the way I saw it. After reading about the book I am thinking it might make a nice gift to some friends that are graduating this coming spring as teachers. But the way I see it is if I had read a good book and wanted to share the knowledge that it contained. I am sorry to hear that some took it as a personal plug for yourself. I have never written a book but from what I hear it is kinda like having a baby only it takes longer.
Congratulations on the book.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I can't believe someone felt that way.I thought it was kinda cool myself,seeing a book on Amazon that was done by one of our members.No matter what the subject matter.I say well done Doc!It never dawned on me as a plug to try to sell anything.I just saw it as an easy way to take a look at what you were talking about and that was it.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 10, 2009)

Must be somebody that was upset because you were not the first person to write a book.  You obviously "_*stole*_" the idea without giving credit to the first author of the printed word.

Congratulations on the publication.  Thanks for sharing your successes with us.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 10, 2009)

Thought for today......
Everyone complains about something some complain about everything.
I hope the books sells well.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck in the sales of your book. After seeing a thread removed recently and reading about it I never took your post as a selling ad. This is one of the reasons that I am really getting discouraged about our forum, especially after our members go after each other in the PC board thread. Best of luck.


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally did not see the thread, but if I did, I would not have thought anything was out of line. There are those that complain about the smallest things that have no effect on them. IMHO these folks should stop complaining and spend more time turning pens, and contributing something usefull to the site.
Congratulations Doc on your book and may it be truly successful and benefit those who read it.


----------



## Dario (Jan 10, 2009)

Al,

Sorry to hear this...dampens the celebration a bit.  

Though understandable, I am sorry someone felt that way about your post.


----------



## dntrost (Jan 10, 2009)

Doc
We all know you are one of the most upstanding members here and I read the post and did not feel there was any intent on your part other than sharing something with your friends that you were and should be proud of.  I for one plan on buying the book for the LOML and am glad I can support such a worthy cause!  Sorry if this took any thunder out of your celebration (I am sure it didn't)


----------



## CaptG (Jan 10, 2009)

Doc, anyone who has had any dealings with you on this site knows your intentions are  good.  I saw your post as letting the rest of us know what you had been doing with your time and now being finished maybe have more time for pens.  I know if I had just finished writing a book and it was published,  I would sure want to gloat a bit.  'Bout any body else here would to.  As for the subject matter, I think it would be interesting reading. I am reading (and enjoying very much)  "Foxfire",  I also have Foxfire 2 and Foxfire 3,  a collection of how life is lived in the southern hill region.  Put togather by high school students and their teacher.  A teacher trying to save students from falling thru the cracks in the system.  True stories and amazing reading.  (I have no affiliation with these books and am not trying to persuade any one to buy these).  I am looking forward to reading your book and am glad you informed us you had written it.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Doc,
Anyone who has talked to, emailed, picked on, or been picked on by you knows you were just (rightfully) showing an achievment you were proud of. 

Hope the book sells well.
Ron
ps: Thanks for the advice you gave me regarding my son. Working things out.


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm gonna buy it just because I know you had a hand in it. I didn't feel like it was a sales pitch. I wouldn't have cared if it were.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 10, 2009)

I read the thread in question (which is still up, btw) and did not see it as Al trying to sell the book but rather showing his accomplishment. I was surprised to get a PM from a member asking "since when was it ok to sell in the Casual Conversation Forum". I replied and told the member that I know Al and know it was not his intention to sell in that thread. He replied back that "as you have implied, it is all in who you know". That really did not sit well with me since I try my darnedest to be impartial and treat everyone the same without playing any favorites. After looking at the thread again, I decided to remove the link and replace it with "Available on Amazon" instead. I guess to a new member that did not know Doc, it could have been construed as him selling in CC and we certainly do not allow that. BTW, the member that complained was NOT a new member.

Oh the joys of being the moderator sometimes!


----------



## THarvey (Jan 10, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Oh the joys of being the moderator sometimes!



I gues that is why you get the big bucks for being the Head Moderator.  :biggrin:

BTW, Curtis:  I guess that same individual would expect you to change your signature, too.  He/She might think you are trying to sell Cactus blanks, here, in the CC forum.

Some people have waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy too much time on their hands.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2009)

I just may. Then I can compare your stories with some of mine.   Maybe we could just start a thread over in the Casual Conversation to let others know what a wonderful time Ihad teaching and what a great time you are still having. I hope you sell a million of the books. I think we all understood what you were doing. Well, all of us except one.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



DocStram said:


> Dear IAP Members .....
> Why on Earth would a penturner want to read a book of inspirational stories about teaching?
> Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 10, 2009)

Some people have nothing better to do I guess. Doc I know you well enough and most here do also that the thought of you trying to sell your book in the casual conversation forum never crossed our collectived minds.


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2009)

What annoys me, other than people, is the fact that it's *NOT* against any posted rules to sell something in Gen discussion. The sale forum is for penturning items only, as posted in the rules. So, even which he was (which I don't believe he was) trying to promote his book, then were is the rule that says it's not allowed?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking it was you know who getting you back for playing that lunch joke.  In the words of John McEnroe  - You can't be serious!  Someone needs to get away from the computer and make pens.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like this website and forum. But, dang.  Do some of you folks really just have nothing better to do than to gripe about every little stupid thing that happens?  Let it go, for Pete's sake.  The post was harmless.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 10, 2009)

So, some busybody with way too much time on their hands decided to make trouble?

Nice.  Real nice.  Whoever you are, you should be ashamed.


----------



## stevers (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't even see the other post and I don't need to see it to know you meant nothing by it. That's not what I have seen of your character here on IAP. You have always been of upstanding character. 
Whoever complained, obviously doesn't know you very well. No apologies necessary Doc.


----------



## cozee (Jan 10, 2009)

Having read the other thread, perhaps if you had included this . . . . 



> I should also point out that I am not making any personal monetary profit from the sale of the book. All proceeds .... every last penny from the sales of the book ...... are going directly to my university's scholarship fund. By the way, I happen to teach at a Baptist affiliated university.


  nothing would have ever been said. Here's hoping the scholarship fund receives a good boost in the arm!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 10, 2009)

There are some people who will see others enjoying themselves, enjoying
some sort of success or realizing some sort of gain .. and they feel they have
a moral imperative to put a stop to it.
Up until now, I thought they had to be elected into office or be referred to
as 'mother-in-law' .. but apparently they can also be an IAP member.
Ah well..


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 10, 2009)

DocStram said:


> Why on Earth would a penturner want to read a book of inspirational stories about teaching?



Hey, there are a FEW teachers with time to turn also!  Ok, well maybe just young teachers like me who are supply teaching until some of you old farts retire!  :wink:

But I'm looking forward to reading your new book...and the first one too, if my fiance will ever let me have it back!  I left it on the kitchen table after opening the mail package, and haven't seen it since!


----------



## LEAP (Jan 11, 2009)

Aw come on Doc! we know it was a shameless attempt at self promotion! 

Now a second thread to draw even more attention, shame on you!

Personally I see nothing wrong with that, but know you would not stoop to my level. 

Congratulations on finishing your book you must be proud and glad to have your life back.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 11, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> There are some people who will see others enjoying themselves, enjoying
> some sort of success or realizing some sort of gain .. and they feel they have
> a moral imperative to put a stop to it.
> Up until now, I thought they had to be elected into office or be referred to
> ...



ROTFL


----------



## Grizz (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow! A book.  Now I've thought about reading one... but just can't seem to find one with enough pictures.

Congratulations.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Al, glad to see that more folks know about your book now than since the last thread. lol

I for one hope you get many sales my friend!


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 11, 2009)

I read your post Doc, and I took it exactly as you intended.  Great job!  You should be especially proud considering all that you poured into the project.  I'm really surprised someone saw your post as evil worthy of hunting down and killing.  Regardless... Great work!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck Doc, I was hoping you would offer signed copies of your book for sale here.
I guess some folks ain't happy unless they got something to fuss about.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought 18 copies of the book because I felt terribly pressured by Al's post. Now that I know he wasn't trying to sell books to IAP members can I return them for a refund??:wink:


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 11, 2009)

Here ya go!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2009)

Al,
I read your post and like most here I just thought, cool, one of the guys on IAP has written a book, and since my daughter is a teacher also, I thought it was a cool subject.  

Never occurred to me you were trying to promote sales, besides, my attitude is, if you don't want to buy it, don't buy it, just don't complain if someone else does.  

I'm sorry about the complaint, don't know why anyone would won't to rain on another member's parade.   Congratulations and well done!!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 11, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> I bought 18 copies of the book because I felt terribly pressured by Al's post. Now that I know he wasn't trying to sell books to IAP members can I return them for a refund??:wink:


 
Is that why amazon only has 4 copied left? 

Congrats Al.   I'd be thrilled to have something published - thats pretty cool.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 11, 2009)

There are some small minds on this board-congratulations Doc!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, this got ole George wound up this morning... thanks a lot!

Maybe this is why Curtis is a moderator instead of me! I would have told the complainer to get over himself and when they replied with another smart ass comment they would have been booted from the forum with not so much of a reason why, just pull the plug on their sorry butt! Instead, they are still here... waiting to cause more trouble whenever they feel like it.

It seems that this forum is slowly heading towards self destruction. Every day something else is popping up, usually trivial but gets blown out of porportion and more and more rules are having to be written to govern what should be simple decent behaviour. Instead of getting rid of the members causing trouble, we coddle them and make more rules to accomodate their behavior.

When I joined the forum almost two years ago, no one knew where the rules were because we didn't need any, it was just a place to talk shop and when someone joked around just about everyone saw it as a joke instead of a reason to start a war. Since that time the forum has turned into a mini ebay with new "_members_" making a living from product sales. And with all the added e-commerce more and more rules, sub forums, then more rules and rule clarifications were necessary. This is what happens when the forum changes from a place to hang out and talk pen turning to a "barter town" (remember that movie?).

Think I'm crazy.... just look at this thread, one of the most decent members on the forum innocently posts about an accomplishment he is proud of thinking he is just sharing with his friends and probably one of the _member vendors_ felt slighted and made a big deal over it instead of simply saying.........

*Way to go Al, congratulations on a job well done!*
**


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Jan 11, 2009)

Doc, you seem like a guy that just keeps moving forward. This is speed bump stuff. And the book looks great, and look at how much more publicity it's getting right now!

Dale


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck...I still want a signed copy, what do you say Al???:glasses-cool:


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 11, 2009)

Al,

Whatever: Some people just have to whine and moan their way through life - whether it's a nosy neighbor, a dissatisfied coworker, or a discussion-board member. No worries.

I like your book in this thread too.... Hey, who's the hottie in boots on the cover? 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 11, 2009)

Al,

As a postscript to my humorous yet irreverant replies (at least that was my intent (grin)), is there a method by which you would be willing to discuss selling signed copies?

I ask because I am seriously considering buying this book (and perhaps your other) as a gift for all of my teacher friends; I have always bought books for other professionals (doctors, nurses, police officers, et.al.) but never came across one that screamed to be given to a teacher - until now.

I'm thinkin' that the gift of a "teacher's pen" and your book would thrill any educator.

At any rate, please let us know if you choose to start a commercial thread elsewhere - I (along with many, many others) eagerly anticipate this eventuality.

Thanks,

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 11, 2009)

The hottie in boots is DOC!!!!


----------



## JimB (Jan 11, 2009)

Al - I took your original post exactly as you intended. I never thought you were trying to sell your book on the forum. Even if you were, so what? Getting your book pusblished is a huge accomplishment and I am very glad you shared it with us, including the link to Amazon.

Personally I think the link should be put back so everyone can see what you have accomplished.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 11, 2009)

JimB said:


> Personally I think the link should be put back so everyone can see what you have accomplished.



I'll second that!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bad (Jan 11, 2009)

Now I'm going to buy a copy of the book just to annoy whoever complained ;-)
Congratulations Doc.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doc Al,

Count me with everyone else who knows you meant no harm.  

Perhaps meetings that charge admission to attend should only be listed in the Classified forums as well.

Just remember the old saying *They also serve  who only stand and cook!!* :island::island:  Wonder if anyone got Don Ho's autograph in a combat zone. :wink:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 11, 2009)

Al, I applaud you on being one of the true spirits of the IAP, Anyone that doubts your intentions is shall we say far below the ones who slipped through the cracks or possibly smoking a bit of crack themselves. In the year and a few months I've been a member, I've seen some childish bickering, poisoning of members classifieds, and behavior that goes past childish, and jumping down new members throats in a totally asinine fashion, most of the time it by folks who have been here longer than me. I hope  your book hits the best seller list, and payday instead instead of buying one copy I'm getting one for a friend. I'm glad there are still people like you teaching.


----------



## NC_Horn (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw the post and it never crossed my mind that this was a ploy to sell via that thread.  I as others, only saw it as you have stated, sharing your joy at a great acomplishment.

Duane


----------



## jasonbowman (Jan 11, 2009)

Might that university be Mercer?  I'm sure I just offended someone by naming it...
I just bought a copy - learning is what life is about... when you stop you're dead whether you know it or not...


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as he doen't make it a group buy...


----------



## wolftat (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you serious? Someone made a complaint about that? That seems like a petty thing to me. I was very happy to see that you were involved in the book and that it had made it out. I am going to expect a signed copy and if I have to buy it from Amazon and send it to you to be signed, so be it.

I say the link should be returned or all links to anything that is for sale off the forum should be removed.

Congratulations on the book Al, and I am sorry that someone had to rain on your parade.

Edit: This thread would cause me to buy a copy more than any other thread would.


----------



## jeff (Jan 11, 2009)

I've edited the first post in this topic and added a link to Al's book at Amazon

The Acceptable Use Policy says:



> Advertisements to buy, sell, or swap belong in the Individual Classifieds Forum or the Business Classifieds Forum. Ads found elsewhere may be deleted or moved.



The INTENT of this is mostly for housekeeping purposes. We have classifieds forums so there's no sense in scattering ads all over the place. I see not a bit of harm in Al's original post, so I've replaced the link.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 11, 2009)

You ROCK Jeff!

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## wolftat (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeff, thank you for doing the right thing again.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeff, you are "good folks". Curtis is as well, but being a Texan, it's expected of him!  Good catch on this one.

I'm going to stop listening to what Ed and Cav are always saying about you guys!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 11, 2009)

Doc,
All I can say is some people are just stupid.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doc

Congratulations!  I am in the middle of "birthing" a wood working book with a very talented turner (mentor, friend).  I wish I knew the light at the end of the tunnel wasnt a train!

Anyone who has undertaken the project of getting a book commercially published, printed and "birthed" should know what you went through and celebrate accordingly!

I see it more as an acknowledgement of an accomplishment, not hawking a book.  I bet there aint no pictures in it either, so that would count out most of us as "readers" anyway....LOL....

Congratulations!

Robert


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2009)

I was hoping this would turn around . Thanks Jeff . Al , I have trouble writing a simple post . Congratulations on the book ! :good:


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 11, 2009)

Skye said:


> I'm gonna buy it just because I know you had a hand in it. I didn't feel like it was a sales pitch. I wouldn't have cared if it were.




That makes two of us, AND YOU CAN'T STOP US!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I have a textbook order to make soon, so tossing yours in the cart will be easy. I plan on teaching/discipling in the Church anyhow, so I'm sure your experience and wisdom will be quite a blessing to me.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 11, 2009)

Al, it's cool! you were just showing us the book was actually for sale.
Kind of like no pictures, didn't happen!
Congrats on the book.You should be darn proud!
Jeff, thanks for taking care of the link.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 11, 2009)

jeff said:


> I've edited the first post in this topic and added a link to Al's book at Amazon
> 
> The Acceptable Use Policy says:
> 
> ...




Jeff .... thank you!  I really appreciate what you just did!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 12, 2009)

Very cool Jeff

Al, let us in on how to get signed copies:wink:


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 12, 2009)

This whole ordeal is a perfect example of why I stopped participating in conversations the way that I did when I first joined the IAP; in the beginning it was a lot of fun but then a couple of people took the fun out of it by being offended at the least little thing and blowing some things waaaay out of proportion. This is almost as bad as someone filing a complaint about something that's on one channel on the tv; if you don't like what's on that channel, turn it. There are over two hundred other channels.

 Doc, I didn't see anything wrong with your original post. I guarantee that if I ever get my book published that I am going to beat my chest and let everybody know that I did it. You are completely in your right to be proud and I am very happy for you and I hope that your book does great.

 Just for the record, when, and if, I ever get my book published everybody will hear about it; I don't care if anybody buys it, for now, my goal is to be published.

 When I see post sharing with all of us the birth of children or grandchildren; I don't think that they are trying to sell them. 

 Again Doc, I wish you all the best.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ozzy said:


> When I see post sharing with all of us the birth of children or grandchildren; I don't think that they are trying to sell them.



OF course not !!   This isn't Ebay, you know.. :tongue:


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 12, 2009)

Way to go, Doc.  I am ordering this book for my library.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the fiasco Doc. You contribute mountains to this sight. But nobody has to tell you that. Congrats on your book and I do hope it sells well.

as for the making money issue. let me just try this. I have a way to make a ton of money. no questions asked just looking for partners. any takers? that is a serious offer. if nobody takes me up on it I'll let you know. then the issue of people being taken advantage of around here can die a fast but painful death. the offer stands before anyone that reads this. I'm betting my reputation that nobody wants it.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2009)

A belated congratulations Doc.:good:  Since I teach, I think I will have to order a copy; I will probably learn something new which is always useful.  

Whoever complained is a dirtbag.:bad:


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2009)

Again ....  I really appreciate everyone's support.  The IAP Community once again shows its trust and respect for each other.  Those of you who took time to write a post or send a pm ..... thank you, so much!

For those of you who have so graciously shown an interest in buying a copy of the book ...... I am talking with the publisher to see if it is possible to send you a personalized, signed copy. 

I'm waiting to hear back from the publisher.  If you are interested ... just pm me and I'll pm back. As far as donating one for the Birthday Bash ... it might make a great prize for the Ugly Pen Contest!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 12, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Sorry to hear about the fiasco Doc. You contribute mountains to this sight. But nobody has to tell you that. Congrats on your book and I do hope it sells well.
> 
> as for the making money issue. let me just try this. I have a way to make a ton of money. no questions asked just looking for partners. any takers? that is a serious offer. if nobody takes me up on it I'll let you know. then the issue of people being taken advantage of around here can die a fast but painful death. the offer stands before anyone that reads this. I'm betting my reputation that nobody wants it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ashaw (Jan 12, 2009)

Doc
Congrats on the book.  I have two people who would like that book.  I will have to put an order in for 2.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Doc,
Can we buy the book and ship it too you for the signature (if I pay shipping both ways)?


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 12, 2009)

Just ordered my copy, along with some textbooks!:biggrin:

I am taking a Pastoral teaching class this semester..... I bet you will wind up being quoted in one of my term papers :wink:


I just hope the seller isn't :turtle: on shipping.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 13, 2009)

Daniel said:


> as for the making money issue. let me just try this. I have a way to make a ton of money. no questions asked just looking for partners. any takers? that is a serious offer. if nobody takes me up on it I'll let you know. then the issue of people being taken advantage of around here can die a fast but painful death. the offer stands before anyone that reads this. I'm betting my reputation that nobody wants it.


 You're not going to start stripping are you?:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Skye (Jan 13, 2009)

No, he said *make* money, so that would be counter productive.


----------

